# Knife making mentor needed



## Ralph Muhs (Mar 21, 2018)

@ripjack13 helped me learn to make pens. I'm not great at it yet, but I am improving. 
He responded when I posted a request for help within 100 miles of one of my retirement homes. 
We became friends in the process
Now I am extending the same type of request for a knife maker/mentor: 
I am willing to travel up to 100 miles from either Guilford. Connecticut or Lewisburg WV to spend a day learning how to make a knife. 
Anyone interested?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 21, 2018)

Ralph Muhs said:


> @ripjack13 helped me learn to make pens. I'm not great at it yet, but I am improving.
> He responded when I posted a request for help within 100 miles of one of my retirement homes.
> We became friends in the process
> Now I am extending the same type of request for a knife maker/mentor:
> ...


If you have access to one the "Knives Books" that is published once a year, it will help. It has a list of knife makers listed by States.


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 22, 2018)

robert flynt said:


> If you have access to one the "Knives Books" that is published once a year, it will help. It has a list of knife makers listed by States.


Robert where do get this book?


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 22, 2018)

@NYWoodturner would most likely be the only one close enough to a 100 mile point that does make knives.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 22, 2018)

You can always get a blade from jantz or woodcraft and put a handle on. Fun and wife is happy.


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 22, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> Robert where do get this book?


Google Blade magazine or some of the knife supply companies sell them, not sure which one. Knife Magazine sell them also at www.knifeworld.com.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 24, 2018)

Ralph I would be very happy to host you for a day or a weekend to build knives. It would be a month or two though. I still have to rewire the shop which essentially going to turn into a complete overhaul. 
Watch for pics of the shop as it’s uodated to get an idea of when. I plan - hope to start on April.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------

